# Websites for fundamental analysis data



## blbarclay (15 August 2010)

As thread title says, what are the good ones?

I have used etrade, ninemsn money and google finance, but the data only goes back three years on all sites.

Doing an analysis as shown in Buffetology requires data back 10 years.


----------



## alphaman (15 August 2010)

I'd be happy to be corrected, but I don't think there are any good ones. 

I once contacted Morningstar on how they calculated their data because some of the data did not look right, and shockingly they had no clue. It made me wonder how much value you could derive from garbage data.

If you really want to do fundamental analysis, go directly to company's past financial reports. That's what Buffett does.


----------



## mr. jeff (27 August 2010)

There is the morningstar shareholder book which is reasonably helpful. it has the top 500 (by market cap) stocks, one page per, and lists finanical history for ten years. its about $80 I think and it is very good for mid to long term research, with margins etc calculated and you can quite quickly see Book value, margin growth, etc.
It's not the bible but it is helpful; are there any other publications like this regularly updated? 

I have found that purely by sitting down and reading through every stock, you will learn  A LOT, such as Aevum's P/B ratio and income being so out of wack with sp.\


----------



## Mr Z (28 August 2010)

blbarclay said:


> As thread title says, what are the good ones?




Lincoln Stock Doctor... fork over for it, it will pay for itself in short order IMO.


----------

